
How I built a hoverboard company and then blew it up - coloneltcb
http://techcrunch.com/2016/03/01/how-i-built-a-hoverboard-company-and-then-blew-it-up/?ncid=rss
======
DrScump
The author is awfully self-congratulatory, given that he sold hoverboards that
were falsely claimed to be U.L listed:

[http://self-balancing-scooter.en.alibaba.com/product/6040148...](http://self-
balancing-
scooter.en.alibaba.com/product/60401485367-801015008/Experienced_factory_TUV_CE_UL_certificated_2_wheel_bluetooth_hoverboard_with_samsung_battery.html)

Likewise, his article is completely silent on hoverboard safety issues and
resulting tragedies (and in that light, referring to "blowing up" the company
seems a bit crass).

